# 1996 Polaris 350L trail boss 2x4.. PLEASE HELP



## Moyerboy18 (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a 1996 Polaris 350L trailboss. I bought recently as my first utility quad and it ran decent and I could ride it the first 2 days. Well I let my brother ride it and it broke down and wouldn’t start. I pulled the plug it has spark (blue) and compression from what I could feel. I took apart carbs cleaned them and it still won’t start. I held my hand over the carb (where air box connects) and it didn’t even try to suck my hand in. When I spray gas inside carb it will start and just rev and die. Not sure what it is please help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like it's not getting fuel to the carb.


----------



## Moyerboy18 (Mar 12, 2021)

Polaris425 said:


> sounds like it's not getting fuel to the carb.
> 
> How should I go about fixing it? It gets fuel into the bowl but won’t start unless putting into the carb


----------



## Moyerboy18 (Mar 12, 2021)

How would I go about fixing that? There fuel in the carb bowl?? But it’s damn near dry in the upper part.


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at the case seam bellow the carb. They were notorious for cracking the piston skirt and a piece wedging under the crank and cracking the case under the carb. Worst were the pistons with 2 slots on the intake skirt.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ What he said... plus checking the diaphragm (they get crusty) and your jets could also be clogged up.


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Just realized the last year for the 350 was 93. After that it was a 400. Same issue but not as common on the 400. Polaris used round slide Mikuni VM carbs on all the 2 strokes. First with the diaphragm carb was the 425 4 stroke .


----------

